# Big tampa bay grouper!!



## lorenzopappaceno (Aug 18, 2013)

My sons very first big gag grouper out of tampa bay!


----------



## lorenzopappaceno (Aug 18, 2013)

*The Gag bite is on.*

This Friday and Saturday, my son and I went out on 2 all day trips, we both limited out on gag grouper. Here are a couple of videos that I took of him, and his mother took of him.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

They got any fish like that in Pensacola Bay?


----------



## lorenzopappaceno (Aug 18, 2013)

These were caught in tampa about 30+ miles offshore


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ohhh, when you said out of Tampa Bay, I thought.....? But I have fished IN Tampa bay when I lived on the beaches close to the Skyway, and caught some gags. My bad!


----------

